
Diamonds Suck (2006) - Tomte
http://diamondssuck.com/
======
erroneousfunk
If you're using moissanite to "pass" as a diamond, I would tentatively
recommend against it, or recommend that you practice some caution. I own some
moissanite jewelry, and it does have a yellowish hue and sparkles like CZ. It
looks like a bad quality diamond under most lights, and looks very "rainbowey"
under certain other lights. I love it, and it's a great stone, but I love it
for reasons other than it being a "diamond substitute"

------
brudgers
It's still several hundred bucks for a rock.

